# Adding alcohol to pastry cream



## dstreats (Nov 18, 2012)

I am using Bo Friberg's pastry cream for my pastries. (one quarter recipe)  I want to add 1/4 c Cointreau to the recipe but I am not sure if I need to reduce the amount of milk before I add the Cointreau to my cream. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

I make a banana pastry cream for banana pudding.  I just add the banana liqueur after cooking when I add butter and whisk it in.  The normal batch size I make is 8 cups of milk, and add 3/4 cup liqueur.


----------



## dan scheitel (Jul 6, 2012)

Not at all. Not at all.

Add it after you whisk in the butter when it's off the heat. That way you preserve the essence of the alcohol. Especially a top shelf liquor like Cointreau--you wouldn't want to cook it off.


----------



## dstreats (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you both for your advice. I let the cream cool for about two mins then added the alcohol. It was perfect. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------

